# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Hatice Sabiha Görkey Kimdir?

## ceyda

2707.jpg
1889 yılında İstanbulun Üsküdar semtinde doğan Sabiha Görkey, şimdiki adı İstanbul Üniversitesi olan Darülfünunun ilk mezunlarındandır. Küçük yaşta babasını kaybedince çalışmak zorunda kalan Görkey, bir yandan çalışıyor bir yandan da Darülfünunda matematik eğitimine devam ediyordu. Annesi de bu arada dikiş öğretmenliği yaparak geçinmelerine yardımcı oluyordu. Görkey, Darülfünundan mezun olduktan sonra, öğretmenliğe İstanbulda başladı. Ardından da Edirneye tayini çıktı ve orada, Edirne Kız Öğretmen Okulunda hem müdire hem de öğretmen olarak görev yaptı.

Türk kadınına seçme ve seçilme hakkının tanınmasıyla birlikte, 1935 yılında 18 kadın milletvekilinden biri olarak meclise girdi (5. Dönem Sivas Milletvekili). Türk milletine bir yandan öğretmen kimliğiyle bir yandan da siyasetçi kimliğiyle uzun yıllar hizmet etti.

Evli ve bir çocuk annesi olan Görkey, 22 Kasım 1963'te hayata veda etti.

----------

